# DNA test kits reliable?



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,
Are the DNA kits showing up to 3rd generation reliable? The one in our country is called MuttMix, swabs are sent off to the US.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know about MuttMix. I've used Embark Vet. I think even the best of them can use a bit of intelligent guessing by the 3rd generation. What I did like about our DNA test was the information about possible genetic issues. Not that we are breeding but I did pass along our results to our breeder and our vet.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know if Embark is available where you're located, but looking at the web site for both companies it's pretty clear Embark will give you better results. For example, the breed list for Embark for dog breeds starting with "L" shows:

Labrador Retriever
Lagotto Romagnolo
Lakeland Terrier
Leonberger
Levriero Meridionale
Lhasa Apso
Longhaired Whippet
Lowchen

For MuttMix:

Labrador Retriever
Lhasa Apso

I chose L because there are a couple fairly rare breeds there, but other letters too show quite a difference. Of course, if all you're concerned about is whether or not all your puppies are purebred, either test will likely tell you that. If they aren't, it looks like Embark would give you better detail on any other breeds might be present.


----------

